# Audi tt mk2 reliability over 100k miles



## dev9112 (Jun 13, 2021)

After looking at many mk1 TT's , I've decided a newer car is probably more suited for me.

I am looking at now buying a mk2 TT 2.0 tsfi or tdi (depends on the price really) and wanted to get people's opinion on the reliability of these cars. From the research I have done, they are fairly reliable and the engine is a common engine in the VAG group making parts a bit more accessible.

I've also seen that the window regulators and the oil consumption are a common issue.

Any opinions or owners reviews are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Couple of posts worth a read -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, & I did see one at MOT recently & it was pretty bad.
It passed but required attention.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

mine has done 118,000 miles if you see my videos it will show you what mine has cost to maintain and what has been done it is a 2.0t petrol dsg with the cambelt ea113 engine bwa late 2007
with oil consumption I changed to 5w40 and its good as gold now doesn't burn any


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

My TTS has cost about £1000 a year for maintenance inc servicing


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Reliability is middling and repair costs are higher than other brands (got to pay for the name). If you are looking for reliability a Toyota or Honda would serve you better. Personally I wouldn't recommend a TT (or an Audi in general) if you have budget constraints.

That said, TT's are sexy and fun to drive.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

FNChaos said:


> Reliability is middling and repair costs are higher than other brands (got to pay for the name). If you are looking for reliability a Toyota or Honda would serve you better. *Personally I wouldn't recommend a TT (or an Audi in general) if you have budget constraints.*
> 
> That said, TT's are sexy and fun to drive.


That is spot on


----------



## dev9112 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I'd say I have my heart set on the mk2 TT. I was also looking at the bmw 1 series coupe but timing chain issues put me off.

Even though I am on a budget, I think to budget between £500.00 - £1000.00 and performing basic services and basic repairs myself would probably be a good idea.

My budget is max £5000.00, ideally £4500 for a fwd 2.0 tsfi (basic model) audi tt. Hopefully that is not too much to ask


----------



## dev9112 (Jun 13, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Couple of posts worth a read -
> 
> *FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653
> ...


Thank you, took me a while but read most of it and was very informative


----------



## dev9112 (Jun 13, 2021)

Knight-tts said:


> My TTS has cost about £1000 a year for maintenance inc servicing


Would you mind listing the things you had done to it? 
And do you think there is a difference in maintenance costs between a normal TT and a TTS?

Thanks

*Also based in Leicester like you


----------



## dev9112 (Jun 13, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> Reliability is middling and repair costs are higher than other brands (got to pay for the name). If you are looking for reliability a Toyota or Honda would serve you better. Personally I wouldn't recommend a TT (or an Audi in general) if you have budget constraints.
> 
> That said, TT's are sexy and fun to drive.


Yeah I understand what your saying. I do feel like everyone says this with every car I have researched about lol. From Mini's to BMWs to VW's to Audi's. And yes I understand they are kinda all the same in terms of reliability but trying to find a Toyota or a Mazda (other than the mx5 and maybe the celica) thats not from 1990's thats interesting,cool and reliable is sooo hard lol.

From what I'm gathering, I think you shouldn't own a car if you're on a tight budget lol  .


----------



## dev9112 (Jun 13, 2021)

chrisj82 said:


> mine has done 118,000 miles if you see my videos it will show you what mine has cost to maintain and what has been done it is a 2.0t petrol dsg with the cambelt ea113 engine bwa late 2007
> with oil consumption I changed to 5w40 and its good as gold now doesn't burn any


Thank you, I am currently watching your video now.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

dev9112 said:


> From what I'm gathering, I think you shouldn't own a car if you're on a tight budget lol  .


Audi designed the TT as a luxury sports car and it's original market demographic was targeted toward the business professional / executive classes. When the MK2 first rolled out, it's MSRP was $38k - $53k / €32kk - €45k (+ options).

Now due to deprecation, older high mileage TT's can be had for a fraction of their original cost but repair parts are still priced as if the car was new.
... and Lord help you if you should ever need dealer service.  _"Welcome to Audi sir, pants down please!"_

Additionally, you can asume any used sports car will have been driven 'enthusiastically' (since that is the point of owning one). There should be an expectation that many parts will fail or need replacement sooner than might be required on a more 'pedestrian' vehicle.

Owning a 'sporty' car is fun but care and feeding can be expensive. Not trying to dissuade anyone, just saying don't expect champagne if you have a beer budget.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

dev9112 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > My TTS has cost about £1000 a year for maintenance inc servicing
> ...


Nice to see another local guy on the forum

TT and TTS maintenance cost will be different less in your case and you won't have Quattro and magnetic ride

All servicing that needs has been done every year , varies each year from intrim to full to brake fluid , haldex cambelt.

List of stuff from the top of my head

Tyres x8 , 4 wheel alignment x2, 3 mag ride shocks , pvc valve , plugs , coil packs, cam follower , washer fluid tank , head light washer unit, drop links, full brake disk and pad change , two rear callipers , alternator power cable , battery , comfort control module, window issues , other electrical issues, rear spoiler replacement, rocker gasket , diverter valve etc etc

Edit ;- just to note this is over the years not every year lol


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Hit and miss tbh, mine was a shitemare at the start but that was prob down to pillocks ditching it due to misfires etc rather than just addressing them, but once I got it all sorted and spent around 2K, it's been fine and has never left me on the side of the road despite all the trouble at the start.

I def wouldn't class these as premium cars though, quite a few niggling faults on many of them, def not a sports car either unless you start chucking good suspension upgrades etc at it, think of it as being more of a mini GT car. Don't get me wrong, mine handles very nicely but isn't as good as a proper set up sports car like an S2000 etc.

All that said, after checking compression etc, spend on a stage 1 remap on a TFSI, good suspension, DIY replace the well known notorious weak parts and you'd be embarrassing plenty of other makes/models.

*EDIT: should add*

Mine was around 60K in mileage and needed that 2K put into it, so mileage can be irrelevant. If I keep it until 100K, it'll be in better shape then, than when I acquired it!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a thicker rarb on mine plus lighter wheels, decent tyres and a front strut bar, it handles so much better now. Bit of a go kart. With the remap it does shift and surprises the 300 bhp brigade as it's not far off that power and is lightish at 1260kg


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

chrisj82 said:


> mine has done 118,000 miles if you see my videos it will show you what mine has cost to maintain and what has been done it is a 2.0t petrol dsg with the cambelt ea113 engine bwa late 2007
> with oil consumption I changed to 5w40 and its good as gold now doesn't burn any


Have you noticed any change in fuel consumption, Chris? Anyone else changed to 5w40?

Currently having to top up with around 600mls every 1,000 miles of mostly spirited driving (2008, 2.0 manual, 66K miles). I don't mind having to do it but the TT is my first car that burns any amount of oil that I've owned. I use Mobil 1 BTW.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Have done the last 73,000 kilometers using about 1 litre every 5,000 kms. For the last 30,000 kilometers changed to 5W-40W and made little difference. From what I can tell it is not unusual for TT's (VW's) of this age that are used dailly drivers to have oil consumption. It seems to be part of their design (as Audi claims) but is made worse by carbon forming in between poorly designed piston rings enabling more oil to slip by. Some seem to be effected more by it than others. There are other weak parts that may also lead to oil loss which you may have already replaced.

The TTS's don't seeem to suffer from this and may have better quality pistons and rings.


----------

